# mirror time-labial tear...



## brideofrankenstein (Mar 10, 2007)

oh. my. goodness...

I delivered my daughter vaginally 9 weeks ago. Because of scheduling issues and the fact that I have no family or trusted babysitter in my city yet, I have not been able to get in for a 6 week post partum check up-I had one scheduled but the doctor's office cancelled it and when we went to reschedule they were not available when i was...anyway, i go in this thursday for the 6 week check.

Today I had some mirror time, since things have been feeling odd down there when I bathe, and I have been a little scared to look-I know, scared of my own body...
Well.

I looked. And it appears that my left inner labia is ripped in half. And has healed, although it is still sore if I sit a certain way or wash too aggressively.

Is this normal? I mean completely torn, and then healed. Think three labia. The doctor said I had only 2 minor tears, and one she wasn't even going to stitch, but it took me a long time to not hurt-and I had to pee through a funnel to keep the urine from touching that side of me-my own remedy. When I asked the doctor at my daughter's 2 week appt. she said I had some major "skid marks" down there, so that was probably why urination was so painful, but she had not mentioned my labia being ripped in half!

Anyone else have this much permanent damage? Everything else looks perfectly normal, except that!

ugh.
I am still a little shakey!








:


----------



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

Yep. It happened to me too. My daughter was born a year ago, and unfortunately, it's still a tiny bit sore if it gets pulled the wrong way. Hopefully yours will heal up better.

Apparently, labial tears are not commonly stitched. It doesn't work out well for some reason. I'm not sure why this is, but my midwife told me that, and I did a little research and came up with the same conclusion.

So I'm just looking my scar as something to remind me of my daughter's birth which will be with me for the rest of my life.


----------



## brideofrankenstein (Mar 10, 2007)

You have to be kidding me-My daughter is named Juniper,also!!! and my father is vegan, although the rest of us are only vegetarian...how completely strange!

How odd. I can't get past it!

I like your point of view, It was very alarming, but now i see it as a badge of honor of sorts...also there appears to be more room for number two to squeeze past? I mean baby number two.

Thanks for your post. It helps.


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm not sure why your doc didn't mention it...but I had bilateral labial tears with my first (OUCH). And they were stitched by my mw - wish I'd known better!! Those stitches bothered me for WEEKS - and the 2nd degree perineal tear and stitches never did







Anyway - one of my labia healed funny, with a big ol' divet in it, so while not quite "three labia," it's definitely a permanent change - but I've had two more kids since then, with no more tearing...
I hope you feel better soon...and congrats on the baby too


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

I had a tear like that too with my first and it wasn't mentioned to me at all... I didn't notice until quite a while later. But I've since learned that those kind of tears aren't supposed to be stitched (like pps have said, for whatever reason) and I totally see it as a badge of honor.


----------



## megjo (May 21, 2006)

It depends on the doctor/midwife to stitch it or not. Some doctors have found a great way to stitch it. Labia is hard to stitch! It keeps slipping or the needle goes all the way through...etc. The best technique I've seen is when they take the outer most edge of the labia on both sides of the tear and put a stitch in it and kept the strings long. Then they have an assistant hold the strings tight so that the labia tear is lined up correctly and the doc stitches it on the inside (by the vagina) and the outside (by the majora). This technique helps the doctor keep tension on the labia and it also helps keep the skin aligned correctly. Although I've seen this done, I've never seen a "healed" one later so I can't comment on whether or not this was a good thing.


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

Good to know I'm not the only one...


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

it seems to me to be purely cosmetic to have it stitched.... and if you plan on having more babies I would rather leave it open anyway!


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

I have met lots of women who's yoni look much different after birth, mine included.

The problem is after a birth the yoni is very swollen and sometimes discolored. We do our best but sometimes it is hard to see everything we need to repair. Truly, ladies, we do our best when we inspect and suture.

Apply some healing herbal salve and / or take some homeopathic medicine that may settle the nerve such as Hypericum 6x or 30c.

If it continnues to bother you either because of pain or just psychologically because you do not like the way it looks, you can have your GYN or a plastic surgeon repair it.

Your genitals are a very important part of you as a healthy individual. Both for body image and your psyche and because sexuallity is important for all women and your relationship with your partner. If you can, accept them, different, because your body has done a beautiful thing and birthed a new life. Sometimes, knowing other women also look very different after a baby comes through their birth canal, is enough. If not, have the labia repaired. If it is painful and keeps you from functioning or if you just need it repaired for healthy body image, it will be worth it.

If you will be having more children, you might want to wait until you're done with that phase of your life.

~Blessings, Michelle


----------



## brideofrankenstein (Mar 10, 2007)

It is so good to know I am not alone. I went to my appointment today and she told me that it was the tiny tear that she didn't stitch, and it must have ripped all th way-I know exactly when, too. ( I sat up in bed and twisted and felt it tear, but just thought it hurt, since...well, everything hurt!)

She offered to stitch it, but now I don't mind it at all. The initial shock was a one thing, but I am perfectly comfortable with it.
Thank you all!


----------

